# Testing the G22 speed sensor



## epicx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have recently got some valuable information about the problem i was having with my fluctuating speedo. (Thanks Eric D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
As it turns out its my G22 speed sensor that is faulty, but there is a chance that the instrument cluster has some problems as well. 
Can anyone help me with a testing method to check if the sensor or the cluster is faulty? I have the genuine VagCom USB and the latest SW.
Thanks


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Testing the G22 speed sensor (epicx)*

Sure 
post an auto-scan


----------



## epicx (Sep 7, 2009)

Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-018-AFP.lbl
Part No: 021 906 018 S
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G 6761 
Coding: 00033
Shop #: WSC 08152 
2 Faults Found:
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected 
P0411 - 35-00 - - 
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 JS
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4834 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 905 K
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V52 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00066 
Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2856403 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2856403 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00066 
Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 
Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002B 
Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 
Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1JM 035 157 A
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 02043
Shop #: WSC 08319 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (epicx)*

Ok 
Check the suppression shield for the harness first.
Sometimes the resonance from the flywheel will create a magnetic field inductively disrupting the sensor.
If this is in good order change the sensor first.
After first checking connections and the harness for damage or acid damage from a improper battery voltage which I also see you have and should be corrected.
Look for dead giveaways like a battery that is sweating acid from over charge.
If you see this condition be careful there could be hydrogen present and it doesn't take much to explode a battery.
No DTC's for the speed sensor but heed above.
Best,
Jack


----------



## epicx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for the input. There are a couple of thing that are not quite clear to me yet. What exactly is a suppression shield and where is it located? 
How would you correct my incorrect battery voltage? By changing the battery?
Is there any other logical explanation for my speedo fluctuating?
Thanks again, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (epicx)*

Do a search and read some. Get the factory repair manual.
Verify battery and charging system regulation,connections etc.
I already gave you a logical explanation now go do further research and some work.
Invest in some test equipment, time or pay someone that is qualified in your area.
Best,
Jack


----------



## OhioDubs (Sep 19, 2008)

Im not sure if you have the 01M 4 speed automatic trans but I know those were notorious for having the nylon drive gear located on the differential for the VSS to break and at higher speeds the speedo would fluctuate


----------



## epicx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
I have removed the G22 sensor today, the dipstick part still has the gears intact, but the inner shaft looks a little worn. The problem is only obvious when on cruise. When the cruise is off, there is no fluctuation, or any other problem. 
...baffled...


----------



## OhioDubs (Sep 19, 2008)

The part I speak of is located inside the transmission and actually fastened to the differential. But like I said I have only seen this issue on the 01M 4 speed and Im not sure if you have the 4 speed or 5 speed.


----------

